# Tricking out a Mad River Canoe



## Makbarracuda

anyone have any ideas and pics of modifications for a canoe(Mad River). i like to fish for big fish, sadly enough it is not an ocean canoe, however pike and musky are in a lake. so anchor drop, rod holders, maybe even bait storage for the clear bait boxes.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Makbarracuda said:


> anyone have any ideas and pics of modifications for a canoe(Mad River). i like to fish for big fish, sadly enough it is not an ocean canoe, however pike and musky are in a lake. so anchor drop, rod holders, maybe even bait storage for the clear bait boxes.


check out kayakfishingstuff.com

lots of stuff there for ya. foolproof too, can order rod holders w/ the nuts, washers, bolts. everything.


----------



## JAM

*Here is a direct link to Mad Rivers Rigging section*

they are part of the Wilderness Systems Family.... JAM

http://www.harmonygear.com/category/176316/Mad_River


----------



## AtlantaKing

Have you used it yet? If not, I'd say wait until you use it a time or two before adding on a bunch of accessories. A canoe/kayak isn't like a powerboat; weight is a major consideration as you are the motor and trailer :redface: 

I fish out of a Hobie Outback, which has room for all sorts of cool stuff. But after using it a time or two, I realized all I needed was a couple of lanyards/leashes and my Humminbird PiranhaMax 170 mounted, and it was done. At some point I might add a camera mount, but that's about it.


----------

